# Exterior trim



## Morcko (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi,looking for an end trim cap for a 1996 Autotrail Cheyenne it is shaped like the head of a spear ,about 3 inch long x 1 1/2 inch deep ,tried all usual outlets with no joy ,,anyone any thoughts as where to look ..regards Les..


----------

